# Hip Scores



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Has the mum been bred before, and the pups been tested, as that would be a good indication of score produce, I personaly would never have bred from a dog with such a high score.

Personaly I would be concerned and would put me off alot taking a pup from this litter, even though dad is a lovely dog and is very nicley bred.

Bear in mind I not a breeder though.


----------



## starcrwn (Jan 23, 2008)

It is a high hip score and it really isn't known whether such vast differences in hips is genetic or environmental. Is each hip 'programmed' individually or together? We don't know.

As a breeder, I did NOT breed a bitch who had a hip score of 6:19.

Looking at this sire's pedigree and hip history at k9data, there are a few scores that would probably be fair to borderline under OFA. At one point, I did a comparison of OFA to BVA with Goldens that were scored under both. Of Bridge Four still has it up here:
Golden Retriever Of Bridge four . You'll notice that the UK breed average at the time I did this was 20. I think it's down to at least 18 now. You want to see as many dogs as possible in the ancestry to be under the breed average. Normally when looking for a stud dog, you want one that has a progeny average lower then breed average.

It's really going to be up to you and what you are comfortable with doing. You could get a fine, healthy pup with great hips, but honestly as in any litter, even in one with a strong hip history, you could get one with a hip issue. It may not be something that bothers the dog ever or not until it is older. Does the sire have any mobility issues yet? How many pups has he sired and how many have been scored? Are there any that were so severe they didn't bother scoring? These might be questions to ask.

Good luck!

Karen
Star Crowned Goldens


----------



## starcrwn (Jan 23, 2008)

Oops! The Of Bridge Four link didn't go to the specific page: From the above link select "Hip Systems" at the top of the page, then pull down to "USA--UK".


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Karen of Star Crowned, is your list of reputable breeders of British type Goldens in the US available again?


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone, so Karen do you think the odds would be stacked quite high on the side of a pup having a problem? I know that there is never any guarantee but do wish I knew if we would be taking a huge risk in buying one of these pups. Also, would it affect our insurance? Could we end up with huge vet bills? I really do not know how serious hip dysplasia can be worst case scenario.
We are due to go visit tomorrow and now I do not know whether I should just call and say we won't be going.


----------



## starcrwn (Jan 23, 2008)

The English GR website is going to be maintained by a group since I just don't have the time to do so. It may be a month or two before it is back up. Sorry about that, but I just don't have the time!

Kerry: I really couldn't say how high the risk is. I realize it is difficult for someone who has not been steeped in this stuff for years to make such a decision. I wish some of the breeders in the US/Canada would stop importing boys meant for future breeding that have a parent with a high hip score! However, it may be something not as serious for you. Yes, you want a healthy pet, but "I think" the incidence of severely dysplastic Goldens, to the point of them being severely affected in mobility and pain, is really not too high. I could be totally wrong in this assumption, but that's my localized experience.

The UK GR Club and/or the BVA puts out an annual list of stud dogs and their hip production. You may want to get a copy of this and look up the dogs behind this boy. If they had on average high progeny hip scores then maybe look elsewhere. If they had reasonable progeny scores, then you might want to consider it.

I suggest talking with the breeder about your concerns and see if she is willing to share more information. If she gets "touchy" about the questions, that will probably make the decision for you.

Good luck!
Karen
Star Crowned Goldens


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Karen. I feel really sad because in all other ways these seem like the pups for us. Dad and mum have recent clear eye certificates an 0.0 elbows. I am also getting quite exhausted with all the searching. Thanks again. Kerry


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Karen, thanks for the info. I would have PM'd you, but you need one more post to get PMs.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

A score such as this 5/31 implies that the dog has suffered an injury before being scored, I'd double check with the breeder about this


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Try to add the pedigree of the pups on k9data and see all the lines there, including collateral lines (siblings of the dogs in your pup's pedigree). I know Dylan's sire, he is a super lovely dog, producing good hip scores in the pups he sires. 

Unilateral dysplasia can be the result of an injury...




http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=209295&type=hip

sire hip scores 5 generations. 


You can check official scores on kennel club website:

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/health/search/Default.aspx


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Join Standfastdata.co.uk and you will be able to see all the hips scores of all relations. High hip scores will not necessarily produce high hip scores especially if it is an uneven score but it is useful to see all the scores around. Annef


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, the puppy is here. We had a good chat with breeder who showed me an email with hip scores from first litter. She said she was convinced that the uneven score is due to injury. Dad is very active and showing no signs of pain etc. My hubby and I loved the litter, mum and family that we decided that we would go ahead and follow our gut feeling. So Oscar is our new family member!


----------

